
Coronavirus: Iran's deputy health minister tests positive as outbreak worsens - finphil
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-51628484
======
teruakohatu
"Iraj Harirchi was sweating profusely at a news conference before testing
positive for coronavirus disease"

It is a little worrying when an MP who is partly responsible for the health
system attends press conferences when feeling sick.

Here in NZ we have posters up all over the place, especially government and
educational buildings, saying if you are sick with the virus symptoms let a
health professional know and stay away from other people.

We have no known cases but strong trading links with China.

------
alisheikhmanesh
Stay safe everyone!

